# Unterschied zwischen nickel und kupfer?



## ole88 (9. Juli 2009)

hi,
momentan wird bei caseking für die hd4870 zwei versionen angeboten 

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » VGA-Wasserkühler » VGA-Kühler - EK Water Blocks » EK Water Blocks EK-FC 4870 GS VGA-Kühler - Nickel-plated

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » VGA-Wasserkühler » VGA-Kühler - EK Water Blocks » EK Water Blocks EK-FC 4870 GS VGA-Kühler - Plexi

was kühlt nun besser? nickel oder kupfer?

gruß


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. Juli 2009)

das ist eher optisch bei der kühlung wirst du da kein unterscheid sehen


----------



## Potman (9. Juli 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> das ist eher optisch bei der kühlung wirst du da kein unterscheid sehen



Richtig! Es is auch nur ne vernickelte Oberfläche: "Limitierter High Performance *Kupfer-Kühler mit vernickelter Grundplatte* von EK Water Blocks für ATI Radeon HD4870 im Nicht-Referenz Design"


----------



## ole88 (10. Juli 2009)

erfahrung gemacht oder nur höhrensagen?


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. Juli 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> erfahrung gemacht oder nur höhrensagen?


eine vernickelung ist nichtmal 0,1mm dick da merkt man nichts 
das kann ich dir als gelernter mechaniker und techniker sagen


----------



## ole88 (10. Juli 2009)

ok überzeugt


----------



## JOJO (10. Juli 2009)

*Die Wärmeleitfähigkeit (W/m*K) von Kupfer gegenüber Nickel, ist etwa 4,5 :1.*

*D.h. Kupfer leitet die Wärme bzw. kühlt besser. Der galvanische Auftrag von Nickel ist also nur ein optischer Gag. *

*Der galvanische Auftrag von wenigen Micorometern an Nickel verschießt jedoch die porösen Strukturen und schafft eine ebenmäßige Oberfläche. Gleichsam ist Nickel gegenüber Laugen und Säuren unempfindlicher und schützt so das Kupfer gegen Bestandteile in der Wärmeleitpaste, die das Kupfer lösen würden.*

*Zu bedenken ist jedoch, das Nickel hyperallergen wirkt, und somit nichts für Allergiker ist, die auf dieses Element reagieren!*

*Ich hoffe, ich habe Dir geholfen...*


----------



## ole88 (10. Juli 2009)

jup besser gings nich


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juli 2009)

Man könnte noch ergänzen, dass der praktische Nutzen der geringeren Empfindlichkeit z.B. beim Einsatz von Flüssigmetallwärmeleitpasten zum tragen kommt - die legiern mit Nickel nämlich nicht. Mit Kupfer schon.

außerdem möchte ich anmerken, dass permanente Fettschrift nicht nötig ist


Seit wann sind die Nickel-Ausführungen bei EK eigentlich "limitiert"?


----------



## JOJO (10. Juli 2009)

Umpf... haste meinen Thread gelesen!? Und dat als Mod

Hier ma nen Auszuch:"Gleichsam ist Nickel gegenüber Laugen und Säuren unempfindlicher und schützt so das Kupfer gegen Bestandteile in der Wärmeleitpaste, die das Kupfer lösen würden."

Ich hab dat ma in dünne gemacht, von wegen Dein gemoppere...


 
_*Und watte Fettschrifft anjeht! Dicke is schön watt!? Jrün kannste nämlich kaum lesen, wa!*_


----------



## Skaos (10. Juli 2009)

will hier keine diskussion überflüssigmetallpaste anfangen, aber wie siehts denn nach dem auftragen aus, ich meine wenn die keine legierung mit nickel eingehen is das ja ne feine sache, aber bekomm ich die dann auch recht einfach wieder runter?? weil etwas schleifen muss ja iwie schon sein (zum komplett entfernen).. und da hätte ich jetzt die befürchtung, dass ich den nickelüberzug gleich mit entferne.. oder verhält sich das wiederrum nich so schlimm??


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juli 2009)

Hatte sie noch nie zwischen Nickel und Silizium im Einsatz (eine Seite war immer Kupfer), aber rein theoretisch sollte sie ohne Möglichkeit zum legieren flüssig bleiben.

@JOJO: legieren<> lösen


----------

